# Hazelnut wood?



## keithu (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever smoked with hazelnut wood? There's a damaged hazelnut tree in my yard and I'm going to have a bunch of wood from a downed trunk. Not sure if it should be fuel for the smoker or fire pit.


----------



## joepole (Aug 22, 2017)

Hazel (Corylus) is a favourite wood used for smoking food as it produces a strong, fragrant smoke. It is often used in the UK as an alternative when a recipe calls for Hickory. 

One of my favourites!


----------



## keithu (Aug 22, 2017)

Cool, thanks! I'll season some of it and give it a try.


----------

